# Cornflower blue "33" bleach bottle



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anybody have any information regarding this cornflower blue "33" beacon chemical corp.(bleach) bottle.I have always found the amber ones,but never a colorized one esp.in cornflower blue.This was found in Union co.FLA. during 2009.I collect insulators primarily,but i do know that bleach bottles were amber colored to protect the contents from the sun,and that they are a dime a dozen,however I never knew that there were any colorized ones.Thanks.


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

Another picture.


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice, I've only seen the browns also.  Like the green Aunt Jemima bottles I'd say that one should have some value.


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I have several of the browns. I would just die for the blue. Keep us posted and let us know how rare they are. Have never seen a blue


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Apr 27, 2010)

NEVER SEEN A BLUE BLEACH. JUST BROWNS CLOROX, ROSE-X ETC. NEVER HAVE I EVER SEEN A GREEN AUNT JEMIMA. THERE'S GOT TO BE SOME COOL STUFF OUT THERE IN DIFFERENT PARTS OF THIS COUNTRY OF OURS.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 27, 2010)

Doc,...Here's an Ammonia bottle that I posted a month or so back,...and It seems to share some ancestry with your bleach bottle....                                                                           Joe


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Wish I knew some info to help you, and it is absolutely a keeper. Congrats,    Marvin


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2010)

GIMEEEE!!!!! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Doc,...Here's an Ammonia bottle that I posted a month or so back,...and It seems to share some ancestry with your bleach bottle....                                                                           Joe
> 
> ...


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Apr 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW


 
 WOW THAT BOTTLE IS DEF TRIPPY! KEWL!


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful ammonia bottle.The "33" bleach bottle I found was a surface find,in the old city dump,Union co.FLA.(Lake Butler),and I almost just left it on the ground ,as it was real viney/thick w/ overgrowth.It is in pretty much mint condition.I survey,so I have seen all types of bleach bottles,throughout the woods,just pile after pile of amber(and some clear),but never a colored one.I collect insulators,and know that a common Hemingray 42(CD 154) blue/clear,etc. is practically worthless,as there were millions made and used,but if you find a carnival,milk glass,MR,etc.,it would raise the price up to $500 +,from a usually $1 insulator.Any ideas on a monetary value?Also are there any links to a green Aunt Jemimah bottle,I searched the net,but didnt see any.Thank you all for the replies,Florida.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry James it was Mrs. Buttersworth here:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-32052/mpage-1/key-buttersworth/tm.htm#32060


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link,the bottles were very very neat,I never knew there was a green Mrs. Buttersworth,and price wise it would pay to check out all the common bottle bins @ the thrifts,yard sales,etc..


----------

